# Northern Neck Fishing



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hey guys, I recently moved from MD down to Spotsylvania VA. I've been on the board long enough to know there isn't much mention of fishing the potomac on the VA side on the board - except for the spring croaker run. That said, I'm willing to bet the reason is that there is better fishing to be had down south. That idea gives me hope. 

I am only about an hour drive from some decent looking spots like Westmoreland State Park. Does anyone have any information on where I might get into some fish around this Northern Neck area? Spring vs Fall, etc. Are there any stripers to be caught from shore this fall?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I was fishing from a boat...but 29-30 Sep we were tearing up the Striper & Blues (and more 9 species in 2 days) right at the mouth of the little wicomico river. (smith point marina). I'm not sure if there's access there to get to the jetties for the public, but with a yak and a few paddles anyone could've been out there. It was great fun. Even landed a 3.5lb Croaker...should've checked citation sizes before I filleted it up though


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Colonial Beach*

In case anyone is interested, I took the kids fishing for a little while at Colonial Beach on the Potomac. Lots of small spot, a blue, a catfish, a crab, and a large eel were caught in the short time we were there. All we caught were spot and we were using bloodworm fishbites. We were unable to get a decent spot on the end of the pier, so we were happy to catch anything at all.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

here is a report from yesterday.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57450
Fall is a great time to be fishing around the area. One of the hardest things is finding good shore fishing spots. I fish from my kayak which makes it better but there is a lot of water to cover around here. Game fish are being caught up the potomac pretty good this year. Let me know where you plan on going next time and I will see if there are any good spots close by to help you out. Also google "northern neck forums" and go on there to ask questions.


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

I fish the Rapp around bouy 13 all the time and catch plenty of fish. Spring and summer to me are the best times that far up.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thanks. I've seen a lot of forums on northern neck kayak fishing. I guess that is the way to go around there? I may look into that...


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Husky I lived in Spotsy for a good long while and Live up 95 from you past quantico, The colest place to do any real good surf fishing is a good ways east, and Best pier action is south and east. You can also take 301 to the Potomac and fish around the 301 bridge or head to PLO, those are 2 good areas to fish and Colonial beach was mentioned so I will skip it.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------

